# Uiterlijk > Huid >  middel tegen huisstofmijt

## vierstraete

ik heb een 100% biologisch natuurlijk product ontworpen om de huisstofmijt te bestrijden in matrassen, hoofdkussens, tapijten
dit voorkomt eczemen, heeft een betere nachtrust, hygiëne in je bed en kan ook gebruikt worden om de schimmels op vochtige muren te doden. 
contacteer me

----------


## Nationaal en gezond

Ontworpen? Hoe kun je zoiets ontwerpen?

----------


## vierstraete

het is een nieuw product samengesteld enkel uit natuurlijke producten in sprayvorm waardoor de huisstofmijten afsterven in de matrassen, kussens, tapijten anders dan hetgeen al bestaat.

----------


## patje69

Is dit middel tegen huisstofallergie inmiddels in de handel en hoe heet het?

Alvast dank

----------

